# Losing Spine Angle on Downswing!!!



## Parkenstein

Hey gang, I have started golfing again after a 5yr lay off. I video taped my swing and am having troubles "scrunching" my shoulders at impact and moving my spine away from the ball at impact. 

Can someone look at this and let me know your thoughts? I can still hit it 280 with my driver, but want to be more consistent. 

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Cajun

Your swing looks pretty good to me, but I'm a hacker at best. I would like to say welcome to Golf Forum though.


----------



## FrogsHair

Like Cajun posted "Welcome" to the forum. I am also no swing guru by any stretch of one's imagination. I lack consistency in my swing. As for your swing I see what you are talking about losing your spine angle. It looks like you turn down, and around on your back swing, and then turn forward and up on your return to the ball. I think I also see your lead foot's heel come up off the ground at, or near ball impact. The good part I see is your in to out, and back in swing at impact, with a pretty good release. That's good stuff. Myself to hold the correct posture, I focus on keeping my sternum the same distance from the ball during my complete swing. This allows me to get more of a level turn around my spine with no up and down motion. 

I guess my questions are, what are your normal ball flights, and ball impacts? The one in the video looks pretty good. I wish I could hit that shot all the time. If you are hitting the ball 280+/-, and keeping the ball in play, most of the time, why change your swing? Another question might be are you having problems with your iron shots? Maybe some fat, or thin shots? Except for those professionals who are mimicking their shared instructor's teachings, most of them don't swing the same way as the other pros do. The only part of the swing they all have in common is their correct impact position into the ball. Sometimes that's not even the same when you see them hit an errant shot. My point is if you are hitting long, good shots, most of the time you have a good impact position. How you get to that good impact position is no big deal.


----------



## Parkenstein

Thanks guys for the info. Frog, that does make sense. I used to hit a fade, but since I started back I hit a draw. The problem I have had is that I sometimes have a hook, it starts down the line and moves left from there. 

I am thinking as I drift back at impact, that is causing me to cross the line, and come more outside in. 

I really appreciate the comments. I will start working on keeping my sternum still on the downswing and try not to move my head at all.


----------



## Ringer

You're loosing it because you gain it during the swing. This puts you closer to the ball at the top of your back-swing and if you were to keep it there you'd hit turf before the ball.

Where would you say your weight is at the setup, transition, impact, and finish?

Looks like the right hip is going toward the ball more than the target on the forward swing. This causes a problem because now your hands cannot approach the ball from the inside very easily. The hip is in the way. So you could only do two things here, either swing steeply and with a cut, or pull away from the ball and try to get the club to travel on a shallower plane potentially hitting the ball from the inside.

I don't think there is all that much wrong in your swing. Perhaps some setup issues and a direction the right hip is going that causes some interference.


----------

